# Cat with Abandonment issues?



## punkinholler (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,
I was adopted by a cat in April (she found me one day as I was getting out of my car and decided she'd like to keep me as her owner). She clearly used to be someone's pet before she came to live with me. Between the time she was abandoned and the time I took her in, she lived with my neighbors for about a week after she had a litter of kittens that didn't make it . Anyway, the point of all this is that she seemed really anxious when she first came to live with me. She would constantly follow me around and every time I moved or got up she would come with me like she was trying to make sure I wasn't going to leave her. She seems to have been getting better in the last month or so. She spends more time in other rooms when I'm home and she doesn't have that nervous "are you going to leave me?" look to her anymore but I am a little concerned because I have a 2 week vacation planned for the first two weeks of August and I'm not sure what to do with her while I'm gone. I would just take her with me but my parents also have a cat and, given his propensity for murdering small woodland creatures (he's a championship mouser), I'm afraid he might try to eat my cat's face off if i bring her with me. My other option is to let my boyfriend take care of her while I'm gone. He's around a lot so she certainly is comfortable with him but if he watches her, she's going to have to go on a 3 hour road trip and vacation with him in New Hampshire for a week (he'd stay at my house with her for the other week I'm gone). Am I worrying too much? Is it even likely that she remembers being abandoned by her previous owners? Should I try to take her with me anyway? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If I were in your situation, I would just take her with me, and keep her confined to one room, your bedroom, if that's possible. I wouldn't give her the run of the house or try to introduce her to your parent's cat. This way you wouldn't be worrying about her, and if your bf is looking after her all right. It would solve any abandonment issues she might still have.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's probably a good idea -- take her with you if you can. Most cats follow their peeps around the house (you should see Murphy, it's really cute and funny what a little Velcro he is), so who knows if your kitty is really above and beyond what you might expect. I just know I'd take him with me if I could, because if I leave him with a pet sitter I spend most of the vacation worrying if he's lonely or not.


----------

